# DIY IDEA: Enhancing the E46 Integrated Bluetooth with a BMW Assist SOS Switch?



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

DIY IDEA: Enhancing the E46 Integrated Bluetooth with a BMW Assist SOS Switch?

This is a follow up from the ck3000 Parrot ctppar007 connects2 DIY for those interested in taking it to the next level:

Right now I am planning on moving my OEM mic grill _(which is where my current bluetooth mic resides)_ over to the driver's side of the car and I picked up the BMW SOS switch that came from a 2001 740il off eBay for $10 that I will add to the old mic grill location.










The switch I got comes with the connector/wire pigtail harness attached. So I am hoping to either find the matching connector in my car or splicing the pig tail to the ck3000 Bluetooth controller wiring in the car. So that the SOS buttons will function to activate Bluetooth and dial emergency number (911) for Button 1 and my Roadside Assist (AAA for me) for Button 2.

Any help with ideas of doing this is welcomed since I am not an electrical genius. Thanks in advance.

*MY CURRENT SET UP:*










*WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE AFTER I ADD THE SWITCH AND MOVE THE MIC GRILL OVER:*









I will also get to see how better the bluetooth mic works once I place the mic grill closer to the drivers head.

I strongly believe that E46 cars that are wired for Bluetooth/Phone were also wired to accept the BMW SOS switch. 
First reason I believe this to be the case is my 2001 BMW 330i manual has a page dedicated to the BMW SOS switch button (which came on the mirrors in the E46)










Second reason is when I did my Homelink install I came across an unknown prewired connector inside the hatch that was alongside the OEM mic prewired connector. I think this connector is for the SOS switch. I believe the SOS switch when added can be (or already is) programmed to dial 911 and/or a set number (usually the BMW number with a BMW SOS/Roadside Assistance Subscription.



















What do you think?


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

So as it turns out our cars are directly prewired for BMW Assist!

That's a bingo!

The switch I ordered came with the prewiring pigtail attached


















Which turns out to be the same prewiring that are in our cars!!!









And when connected the switch lights up and works!


















DIY en route!


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

I also moved my oem location for the mic grill closer to the driver side where my head is, and more aft in the cabin where the other passengers are.
I didn't have a problem with the mic before, but I'm told that my voice comes across more clearer and louder now.

I tried switching it over to the sunroof switch hole but I quickly realized that the sunroof switch is bigger and the switch hole is bigger than the mic grill and mic grill hole. So the mic grill was too small for the sunroof switch's hole and the sunroof switch didn't even fit into the mic grill's hole. So I decided to create a new cut out hole for the mic grill that was in a new position. I also added a BMW Bluetooth Assist/SOS switch at the same time, which incidentally our cars are prewired for and just filed down the original mic grill hole so that the sunroof switch could fit in there.

The BMW Bluetooth Assist button can be bought off eBay for about $10 to $25 (DO NOT buy the ones Murad Motors sells as he overprices his switches to $50 and they don't come prewired). Make sure your get the older style switch with the two buttons like in my pictures below-this is the switch our cars are pre wired for and you will find the wiring for this switch inside your sunroof switch hatch.

Follow these steps.

Mark out your outline...make it slightly smaller than the actual hole that you will use









Then get a sharp knife and cut away at the plastic until you feel it flex at the cut so it just snaps off. 









Your finished hole will be smaller which is good because you DO NOT want it to be too big.
So get your file and file down the edges. The plastic will file away really quickly so go slow.
If you are placing the sunroof switch on the original mic grill spot you will have to file that hole down as well since the mic grill hole is smaller than the sunroof switch









Finished product. Make sure everything is lined up and if you mess up just go down to the dealership and buy another hatch lid cover as they only cost around $17 to $23.
DO NOT buy the junkyard ones off eBay as those junk yard sellers tend to want $40 - $60 for the same part in dirty used condition. I have confirmed that the BMW dealership sells these parts for $17 to $23!










Inside view of the hatch showing the new location of my parrot ck3000 mic. I used a drop of krazy glue to get it to stay in place.









Final view when said and done!


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

sycE46 said:


> so... what happens when you press the button?


As of now nothing. I just lights up and blinks and if it is trying to connect to the phone system.

This DIY really didn't turn out the way I'd hoped. 


ZZen330 said:


> Always enjoy your DIY's but not sure what the purpose of this one was since they'll be non-functioning.


Thanks bro. *Sigh*. Yeah. I was hoping for alot more out of this one.

At any rate the switch only cost me $10 off ebay. And in the process I discovered our cars are prewired for the SOS switch in the headliner AND I was able to move my mic grill OEM location to a better spot.

I spoke to a BMW rep and they told me all they need is the vin number, my cell phone number, my home state & address and my car needs to have the OEM BMW bluetooth module and all its module parts installed and I would then pay $240 a year subscription for BMW Roadside/Tow Assist service and 24/7 Emergency concierge service to get the switch to work. (5,6 and 7 series get more perks like flat tire change (as in BMW brings you a new tire with champagne to sip whiles you wait, etc...) but they pay more for the service.)

That said, the Assist/SOS switch and Assist/SOS plug/play prewiring will only work with the oem Bluetooth module and I was told that even without a Subscription to the BMW Assist Service the Assist/SOS switch can still be programmed to speed dial 911 for emergency and another number for tow service via your mobile phone over the oem Bluetooth Module.

All the subscription really does is program the switch to speed dial BMW services of which you are subscribed to. But without a subscription you can program it to speed dial other numbers via the OEM Bluetooth system in your car.

Because of that I will leave it as is in my car in case I one day upgrade to the OEM BMW Navigation/Bluetooth.

On a positive note the new mic grill and mic location is much better! It is right over my head now and I sound amazing. The only downside is the new mic/mic grill location is slightly more susceptable to wind/road noise from an opened/tilted sunroof.


----------

